# Devil Viper Fr 160 Lime Green Rahmen Felgen Vorbau



## EllisCooper (17. August 2010)

http://cgi.ebay.de/Devil-Viper-FR-R...8?pt=Sport_Radsport_Fahrradteile#ht_712wt_920



Verkaufe einen Devil Viper 160 Rahmen. Mit Mavic Felgen und Long Dick Vorbau.
Alles in in Lime Green Pulverbeschichtet. Rahmen in Handarbeit in der kult Kellerschmiede
von Heiko Hartung in Hamburg entstanden.
Der Rahmen ist nur wenige male gebaut worden und jetzt etwas für Kenner und Sammler.
Das Bike hat über die Jahre nur wenige hundert Km gefahren, nie im Gelände. Es war als
Schmuckstuck gedacht, weil ich ein großer Fan der Marke war. Ich hatte immer "alltagstauglichere"
Bikes, die habe ich dann bevorzugt zum fahren genommen.
Der Rahmen ist von Mitte Tretlager bis Oberkante Sitzrohr 46cm groß.
Leider kann ich mich nicht mehr an die genaue Bezeichnung der Felge erinnern.
Es ist eine 36 Loch Felge mit einer Breite von ca. 37mm. Könnte Mavic D321 sein.
Der Vorbau ist pervers dimensionieret, hat, wie auch der Rahmen, einiges an Gewicht. GEIL!
Mit dabei ist eine Skulptur (auf dem Oberrohr), das Markenzeichen von Devil.
Davon gibt es genau 2 Stück, ich habe beide.

Ihr wollt besondere Details sehen? Mailt mir, ich werde es versuchen.

Der Dämpfer leckt ein wenig, müsste mal gewartet werden. Kann man selber machen, kein
Spezialwerkzeug nötig. An einigen Stellen ist die Pulverbeschichtung abgeplatzt. Natürlich gibt es Gebrauchsspuren.
Alles in Allem ist der Rahmen immer noch eine Augenweide.


Auktion beinhaltet:
Rahmen
2 Felgen
1 Vorbau
Ahead Steuersatz
Shimano xt oder 105 Innenlager
Sattelstütze
Sattelschnellspanner

Fragen bitte vor dem bieten klären.
Beachtet auch meine anderen Auktionen. Gibt ne Menge alter Sachen.

Viel Spass!

Auf Grund des neuen EU-Rechts und den geplanten Änderungen im BGB sind alle meine Auktionen an folgende Bedingungen gebunden:
Bitte stellen Sie ihre Fragen vor Abgabe eines Gebotes. Der Artikel wird "so wie er ist" von Privat verkauft. Dieses bedeutet:
Mit der Abgabe eines Gebotes erklären Sie sich ausdrücklich damit einverstanden, auf die Ihnen gesetzlich zustehende
Garantie/Gewährleistung bei Privat- und Gebrauchtverkäufen völlig zu verzichten. Bieten Sie nicht, wenn Sie mit diesen Regeln nicht einverstanden sind.


----------

